# Brakes, too many?



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I get carried away? I recently began building a logging caboose. This picture shows one of the two Bachmann wheel set trucks I used for this project with the brake assemblies I added.









I installed a brake set to both the trucks. Is this prototypical or should I have only done that to one truck?

Robert


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks good Robert. Both trucks would have brakes. Keep us posted on the build, now that you have things rolling. (excuse the pun







)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the brake beams. It's something I need to add to more of my cars. 

There are cases where only one truck would have brakes, but that would generally be limited to older (c. 1880s) narrow gauge equipment where trains were usually light and short, and before the era of automatic brakes. In those cases, the truck with the brakes would be the truck nearest the brake wheel. In some cases like early hopper cars, each end of the car would have its own brake wheel, since the brake linkage couldn't be run between the trucks. 

If I may offer one suggestion; the paint you're using for the trucks appears in the photograph to have something of a glossy sheen to it. If that's the case in person, I'd definitely hit them with Dull-Coat or some other matte finish to take the sheen off. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy and Kevin 

Thanks for the information. 

Kevin, to the colour. You are spot on. I have been accumuating photos as the project progressed. This was taken prior to hitting them with some dull coat, and adding some rust and weathering powders prior to final assembly. In the end I think I managed to kill the sheen to my liking but I would value your opinion when I post some later photos. 

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Brakes? Brakes only slow you down! 
All kidding aside...I think they look great! I'd love to add similar detailing to mine...do you have an underside photo available?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

s-4 

Photos coming soon. The project is nearing completion. I'll roll it over and snap one for you. I also am pulling together some descriptions on how I proceeded. 

Robert


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

s-4
So here's the pic as promised. Look for my new thread, The Canadian And Western Maryland Shops Roll Out Their First Caboose, where I will describe the process.










Robert


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing the photo!


----------

